# Test Cyp and hCG



## jwood10 (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking for a good source that has test cyp, hCG, clomid, and aromasin/exemestane.  im trying to have it in hand in about 2 weeks.  looking to peak the first week in june.  thanks.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Feb 25, 2016)

Check out some of our sponsors labs and reviews. Most will have all of what you listed.


----------

